# Morrus!



## Emiricol (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi, I emailed you a while back about the FTP info.  Can you email that back to me?

 Thanks!

 -Emiricol


----------



## Emiricol (Jan 7, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 7, 2004)

Emiricol said:
			
		

> *bump*




I'll ask Russ when I see him on ICQ later if I'm clear to give you that information, and if so I will.


----------



## Emiricol (Jan 7, 2004)

Cool, thanks.  Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Emiricol (Jan 9, 2004)

*sigh*  Bump.


----------



## Emiricol (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey Morrus, are you ignoring me?  I see you've posted, in Meta, since I posted this.  Do you need me to email you again?  Can you send it to the email I sent it to you from, if you are concerned about security?

 I need to talk to you!

 Thanks,

 -Emiricol


----------



## Emiricol (Jan 13, 2004)

Custom Cheer said:
			
		

> Morrus!  Morrus!  He's our man! If he can't reply, no one can!
> 
> Yeeeeaaaaaay Moooorrruuuuuus!



 Sorry.  Couldn't resist.  Too much coffee


----------



## Mark (Jan 13, 2004)

Now that Michael is on the road in his BigRig (tm), you look like you might be getting lonely in this thread.  I wonder how Morrus has missed it.  Maybe one of the other Mods could bring it to his attention in the Mods forum or some such...


----------



## Morrus (Jan 14, 2004)

I emailed it to you, Emiricol, in response to your email.  Also in response to your latest email (a day or so ago).


----------



## Emiricol (Jan 14, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I emailed it to you, Emiricol, in response to your email. Also in response to your latest email (a day or so ago).



 Hm.  I'm not getting them  Are you using emiricol AT emiricol DOT com?  If so, maybe you could please send me a private message with it?

 Sorry for the hastle, I don't know why they aren't coming through...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 14, 2004)

Emiricol said:
			
		

> Are you using emiricol AT emiricol DOT com?




That's not the address in your profile, so that might be where the confusion is...

Maybe.

-Hyp.


----------



## Emiricol (Jan 21, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> That's not the address in your profile, so that might be where the confusion is...
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> -Hyp.



 Unfortunately, no.  I receive email at a bunch of places.  I was trying to figure out why he could reply to the email I sent him, but without me receiving that reply.

 I still haven't received any reply he's sent.


----------



## mythusmage (Jan 22, 2004)

Do you have a spam filter on that account?


----------



## Emiricol (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes, on all of them.  However, the Hotmail occasionally loses an email if I don't check it in a few days (which is why I sent Morrus the email from a non-Hotmail email account).  The others, I am meticulous about checking the filtered emails for useful things that slip through


----------



## Morrus (Jan 22, 2004)

Emiricol, I sent you a PM absolutely ages ago.  Did you receive it?


----------



## Mirth (Jan 22, 2004)

Why do I read this thread? I don't know, but I do...


----------



## Gez (Jan 22, 2004)

I think it's curiosity.

Hope you aren't a cat.


----------



## Emiricol (Jan 22, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Emiricol, I sent you a PM absolutely ages ago.  Did you receive it?



 PC altered my permissions, so the PM is sitting there but I can't get to it   I actually didn't notice it was there until I read your post!


----------



## Gez (Jan 24, 2004)

You'll have to buy a CS account again if you want to see your PM... Unless Pcat gives it back to you temporarily...


----------



## Emiricol (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, Morrus, can you please send the Username and Password to me again?  I still don't have it


----------



## Mirth (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh the drama, how it fascinates me. Good luck, Emiricol!


----------



## Emiricol (Jan 28, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Oh the drama, how it fascinates me. Good luck, Emiricol!



 Thanks   Just a matter of patience and determination


----------



## Morrus (Jan 30, 2004)

Emiricol said:
			
		

> Well, Morrus, can you please send the Username and Password to me again? I still don't have it



How, Emiricol?  You're not getting the emails or the PMs.  I need you to let me know another method of contacting you.  Perhaps you could set up a hotmail account temporarily?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 30, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> How, Emiricol?  You're not getting the emails or the PMs.  I need you to let me know another method of contacting you.  Perhaps you could set up a hotmail account temporarily?




Post it in this thread... but in _code_!

Ikelay isthay, aybemay.

Ps nbzcf mjlf uijt?

-Hyp.


----------



## Emiricol (Jan 30, 2004)

*laughs at Hypersmurf* 

 Morrus, could you please try emiricol at hotmail dot com or emiricol2001 at yahoo dot com?  I still have no idea why my @emiricol.com can't receive emails from you   Sorry for the hassle.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 30, 2004)

The crying, the laughter. Will the drama ever end? Do we want it to?


----------



## Emiricol (Jan 30, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> The crying, the laughter. Will the drama ever end? Do we want it to?



 C'mon, admit it.  You love it.  This is quality drama!


----------



## Nebin (Jan 31, 2004)

_ The brave rescue Gnome rushes into the thread and goes to Morrus's side, franticlly he prepars a syinge of pure 'shroom juice and slams it into Morrus's backside_

 There that'll get the Big Guy motivated and moving for ya !!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 31, 2004)

Sent to the hotmail address.


----------



## Emiricol (Jan 31, 2004)

Well Morrus, your email isn't coming to my Hotmail either.  Are you spelling "emiricol" correctly?  I can't think of any reason one, much less *both* email accounts would simply not deliver email from you :/  Wierd, and very frustrating.

 Maybe Piratecat could just give back the PM access for one day and I can just pick it up there?


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 1, 2004)

Emiricol said:
			
		

> Well Morrus, your email isn't coming to my Hotmail either.  Are you spelling "emiricol" correctly?  I can't think of any reason one, much less *both* email accounts would simply not deliver email from you :/  Wierd, and very frustrating.
> 
> Maybe Piratecat could just give back the PM access for one day and I can just pick it up there?




Let me try sending it to you - my address if from the University of Kentucky - it's unlikely to be blacklisted.


----------



## Emiricol (Feb 1, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Let me try sending it to you - my address if from the University of Kentucky - it's unlikely to be blacklisted.



 It came through!  Thank you so much.  I wish I knew why the others didn't come through.

 -Emiricol


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 1, 2004)

Emiricol said:
			
		

> It came through!  Thank you so much.  I wish I knew why the others didn't come through.
> 
> -Emiricol




Good to hear.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 1, 2004)

I hate stupid Hollywood endings.


----------



## Emiricol (Feb 1, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> I hate stupid Hollywood endings.



 Oh, but they joy and sorrow continues!  Or at least, a sequel.  I didn't get the servername info, which is my fault.  I thought I remembered it correctly, but guess I was wrong.

 Stay tuned, Mirth


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 1, 2004)

Emiricol said:
			
		

> Oh, but they joy and sorrow continues!  Or at least, a sequel.  I didn't get the servername info, which is my fault.  I thought I remembered it correctly, but guess I was wrong.
> 
> Stay tuned, Mirth




Server is enworld.cyberstreet.com


----------



## Emiricol (Feb 1, 2004)

That's what I thought   I keep getting an "Invalid ID or Password is specified for server enworld.cyberstreet.com" error, after having cut and pasted the info for all the fields (server, UN, PW).  Have you logged onto it recently?


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 1, 2004)

Emiricol said:
			
		

> That's what I thought   I keep getting an "Invalid ID or Password is specified for server enworld.cyberstreet.com" error, after having cut and pasted the info for all the fields (server, UN, PW).  Have you logged onto it recently?




I've been logged in most of the evening, but Russ and I have been logged in at the same time before.


----------



## Emiricol (Feb 1, 2004)

I think I probably actually had the right data in the fields this whole time, actually. I figured I just remembered it wrong when I reinstalled windoze.

   I've been using Websphere's FTP utility - I'll try another one I guess and see if that eliminates the problem.  Heh.


 Edit: Nope. CuteFTP fails to login with the username and password sent, at enworld.cyberstreet.com FTP host address. This is gonna make me pull my hair out if I can't figure it out ;p

 Re-edit!  Call of the hounds.  I tried a variation on the username and it finally let me in.  (Sorry, Mirth!)


----------



## Mirth (Feb 1, 2004)

I see that the plot thicks.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 2, 2004)

Thank goodness for that.


----------



## Nebin (Feb 2, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Thank goodness for that.




You want another hit of juice there Boss ?


----------

